# Forge World Chaplin Dread and Khorne goodness



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Latest mini's from FW are in and they look brilliant as always:

A Chaplin Dread that if my chaplin dies enough times (i.e. more than once) I think I may have to buy.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/chapdread.htm

and rules are here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads40k.htm


Now for some Khorny treats (sorry couldn't resist)

World Eaters upgrades set: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/worldeaters.htm

World Eaters Terminator upgrades set: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/weterm.htm

And finally (this is awsome this) a chain axes set: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/chainaxes.htm

Enjoy


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They look unreal! I might get the chainaxes as I want the axe to be a preferred weapon


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i love that chaplain dred definately getting one of them!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Can you only use them in Apoc games?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Khorne upgrade sets are fuckin' sick. Totally.

But i think the axes pictured there are too small, the handles seem stunted. The axe of a Khorne Berserker needs to be HEFTY!

The dread was pretty damn nice, though.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow i think i would use that chaplin dred as a venerable... or if an apponant alowed it as the chaplin dread.

once again the forge world crew has made another greatly detailed set... good on them


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Best way to get longer hafts is to leave some of the old haft from the start of the hand holding the original axe and pin it together


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've avoided buying Forge World products for a long time, but I might have to get a Chaplain dreadnought for my Lions Rampant. It's sexy, and it fits with their background well.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

the rules aren't crazy at all really. I don't see why most people wouldn't let you use it.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the axes a lot, but there's something about the dreadnought that I don't like, it just seems a little too flamboyant I guess.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol im not sayingh that anyone is but if it does arise.

in the rules it says plasma cannons are cheaper that tl las cannon, i know which one i would have though, and i dont even play marines........


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

That Chaplian Dread is a sweet model. All he has in addition to being your normal everyday Ven Dread is the ability to re-roll any misses on the charge which is not overpowered at all. Those Berserkers looked really good to, but Im an Imperialist so I have to say DOWN WITH CHAOS!! lol.. Anyways.. would be sweet if they put out some Ultramarines that looked that good.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, the chaplain dread would be so perfect for my Blood Ravens!
Gots to get one!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Gleeeeargh!!!!!!!!!! neeeed.... Dread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much is it? Also Blood Ravens Are sooooooooooo Cool! i used to collect em
EDIT: Elchimpster i love your Eldar, your necrons, and your Tau. Don't like your blood raves tho. too bright.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whoo hooo more bits for the forge world section!!!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

These new sets are great but why not have some running legs for the Khorne guys, I mean that was one of my favourite parts of the plastic kit.

But I am seroiusly considering getting one of those Dreads.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh yeah those axes are definately adding to the already insurmountable amount of gear i have to paint, the marines look good, but not good enough to pay that kind of money for them, especially not when you can get a box of zerkers and marines and get a very similar outcome with a little work


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the chaplain dred but the world eaters conversion set is a bit dissapointing,all the heads look pretty similar for chaos marines


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Elchimpster said:


> Wow, the chaplain dread would be so perfect for my Blood Ravens!
> Gots to get one!



I was thinking the same thing about my LoD/Imperial Fist army.:angry: The only thing is I wish that they would make some sort of HQ out of this thing.:so_happy:


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Chaplin Dreadnaught, mmm Sweet! About time they brought one of these out.:biggrin:


----------



## Anything But A One (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes it's definitely a nice model, might have to convert it to chaos and finally start those word bearer's I've been contemplating :good:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, sweet holy Moses - I think I might cry. CSM heads with teeth. FINALLY, CSM HEADS WITH TEETH! :clapping::chuffed:. I've been waiting for these since I first saw the picture on page fifteen of the 3.5 codex. I've never bought anything from FW before, but these I have to get. The torso and legion plates will go straight to the bitz box, perhaps never to be heard from again... but good LORD! The HEADS!


----------



## fenrir31 (Jun 9, 2008)

I like....


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

those khrone look fantastic. theres such a level of detail there.

the chappy dred is also nice, GW always seem to make great models for chaplains.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Im SOOO getting one of the Chappy Dreads to lead my valiant BT 14th crusade Champions Of The Apocalypse into battle!!!


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

The Chaplain Dread ROCKS :chuffed:
I want to get one for my Crimson Fists army. I am thinking that the Chaplain could have sustained serious injuries during the fall of their fortress monestary and was subsequently entombed in the Dread to avenge his fallen brothers :aggressive:


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

I LOVE the look of the dread...going to pick one of these up just to paint and see how I can convert it...I may try to MAKE a large Crozius Arcanum and instead of a Dread CC a GIANT Crozius Arcanum!!!


----------

